# 69 GTO fuel and vacuum lines



## jerry300ex (May 5, 2008)

Hi i just recently had my motor rebuilt and when i went to put the motor back in i forgot where the vacuum and fuel lines went. its a pontiac 455.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jerry300ex said:


> Hi i just recently had my motor rebuilt and when i went to put the motor back in i forgot where the vacuum and fuel lines went. its a pontiac 455.


Automatics have a vacuum line to the modulator located on the transmission, if you have power brakes, you will have a larger line going to the brake booster, you will have a line going to the vacuum advance on the distributor and if your car has hidden headlights you may have a vacuum canister.

As far as fuel lines, ac cars may have 2 fuel lines from the tank going to the fuel pump, the larger of the 2 will be the fuel line and the other is a vapor return. 

I am more familar with the 64-67 years and I may not be 100% accurate, I'm sure other owners of this year will gladly chime in.


----------

